# Have you done this yet - If not do so today!



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

IMPORTANT TO TAKE 3 MINUTES TO CONTACT YOUR SENATORS AND CONGRESSMEN NOW!

The worst case scenario of "option 1" is now reality with the FDA's release of their "final rule" concerning the regulation of premium cigars under the 2009 Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act.

It is now more important than ever that everyone's voice is heard in opposition to "option 1" regulation.

Take action now and contact both your members of the United States Senate as well as your Congressman in the House of Representatives and respectfully ask them to support S. 441 and H.R. 662, which would exempt premium cigars from FDA regulation and oversight as well as to support language adopted by the House Committee on Appropriations on April 19, 2016, calling for an exemption for premium cigars from FDA oversight

Don't let the FDA have the final say. Take action now.

Easy CRA portal here: Help Exempt Premium Cigars From FDA Regulation!


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

This is the way to contact the liars, killers, and thieves that are elected to represent you in your district/state, etc.

It is not the petition.

Please do go to the link and rattle their chains over this cigar regulation BS!


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Done


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Done


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

Sent

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

Got'er Done


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Done.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Done


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Done.

Thanks Grey Goose.

I knew about the petition. But, this goes directly to the politicians . . in an election year.

And with the importance of Florida in presidential election politics, I bet some folks down there are raising a ruckus about this threat to an important local industry. Lets help them get 'er done.


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

The only thing the FDA will accomplish is creating another wing of black market items. To bad the state's don't just override the federal agency much like they have for the marijuana movement going on in this country.

I am a member of the vaping community as well. I vape zero nic juice which I make myself throughout the day and save the cigars and pipes for evening. How these idiots can clasify cigars with electronic cigarettes is beyond me. A black market in that would cause some alarm for true danger. Folks will get their devices without any education on safety. A cigar will not explode in your face (unless your name is Cigary) like a pair of overloaded 18650 batteries.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

@greenmonster714 - I won't bore you with stories of FDA and other agencies over reach. Suffice it to say, - it often involves expansion of bureaucrats budgets & area of authority, and providing competitive advantage to large players over small entrepreneurial firms. The stated 'justifications' are rarely why these actions are taken IMO. So no, I don't think these are saints looking out for us. And, I can do that for myself.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

